# Bani And Significance To Sikhs



## simpy (Dec 11, 2007)

> The whole language of Gurbani has the power to make a person divine, just in its recitation, if done correctly. One need not be concerned with the meaning for a change in consciousness. Bani has to be understood by the heart, not by the head.


 



*The subconscious(the real self) does everything according to our actions(WITHOUT JUDGING)- what we see, read, hear, think, as well as according to our past karma......and as we read or listen Bani (irrespetive of correct pronunciation or correct knowledge of the content or raag/naad)it gets imprinted in antahkaran as it is, acting like SUBLIMINAL MESSAGE.*



*All that needed is repeated action ....... Naam Simar Naam Simar Eho Tero Kaaj Re..... Behndyan Udhdyan Hari Naam Dhyavay..... AS BANI IS GURU- Guru Kee Seva is reading, reciting, and contemplating Gurbani. *

*inspite of all the ifs and buts of the conscious mind, Gurbani keeps on writting the SACH deep within everytime it is being read or heard or recited by a PRO or a NON-PRO........ Then SACH does it's part -DEEP CLEANSING(changes our present behaviour and clears our past karma. brings knowledge and contemplation. Pher Jhim Jhim Amrit Barsadaa Hai...)........ *


*Gurbani is from the highest source- INFINITE TIMES BIGGER THAN NAAD etc.............NIRANKAAR- jo antar bahar sab jagah hai*

*that's why....Dhan Dhan Guru Sahib Ji Says -Parya Anparya ParamGat Paavay..........*



*IRESPECTIVE OF A PERSON'S CULTURE/COLOR/SPOKEN LANGUAGE/KNOWLEGDE,  IF SOMEBODY IS PASSING BY LOOKING AT A WALL HANGING THAT HAS A SHABAD INSCRIBED FROM DHAN DHAN SIRI GURU GRANTH SAHIB JI, TWO THREE TIMES A DAY, EVERYDAY, OVER SOMETIME YOU CAN NOTICE A DIFFERENCE IN THIS PERSON'S THINKING ABOUT GOD'S EXISTANCE.* 












*humbly asking for everybody's forgiveness.*


----------



## spnadmin (Dec 11, 2007)

When the world around you is going crazy, when there is sickness, accidents, sadness, unpredictable and painful events -- and you repeat, read, reflect on just a few lines of Gurbani-- you receive the gift of peace -- every time.


----------



## ekmusafir_ajnabi (Dec 11, 2007)

Sikh80 ji




> The whole language of Gurbani has the power to make a person divine, just in its recitation, if done correctly. One need not be concerned with the meaning for a change in consciousness. Bani has to be understood by the heart, not by the head.


 
One appears to have transformed in a very short time from a SEEKER to a PREACHER and have begun making Kachi Bani.statements. If you want to progress then best stay a seeker. 

Our Gurus have expressed their feeling and experiences in Gurbani. Without correct pronunciation and punctuation you will fail to understand the feeling of our Gurus and will be unable to relate to their experience. Gurbani is Mantar based. It is vital that you learn to pronounce the words correctly and learn the punctuation else it will be of no benefit. Failure to do so will lead you to draw incorrect meanings from the Shabads.

*By understanding Bani with your head, will bring you closer to the Guru and your heart will begin to flutter with love. *

*What you cannot understand, you cannot feel.*



> *The subconscious(the real self) does everything according to our actions(WITHOUT JUDGING)- what we see, read, hear, think, as well as according to our past karma......and as we read or listen Bani (irrespetive of correct pronunciation or correct knowledge of the content or raag/naad)it gets imprinted in antahkaran as it is, acting like SUBLIMINAL MESSAGE.*



*Action in a Conscious state takes a very long time to reach sub-conscious and to rebound back. What one sees, reads, hears, thinks is never done in a conscious state. It is done in auto mode so it is unlikely to reach ones subconscious. Especially what has not been understood and felt.*

*



All that needed is repeated action ....... Naam Simar Naam Simar Eho Tero Kaaj Re..... Behndyan Udhdyan Hari Naam Dhyavay..... AS BANI IS GURU- Guru Kee Seva is reading, reciting, and contemplating Gurbani. 

Click to expand...

*
*Why contemplate - You cannot contemplate without understanding and at the same time you say below that understanding is not necessary!*



> *inspite of all the ifs and buts of the conscious mind, Gurbani keeps on writting the SACH deep within everytime it is being read or heard or recited by a PRO or a NON-PRO........ Then SACH does it's part -DEEP CLEANSING(changes our present behaviour and clears our past karma. brings knowledge and contemplation. Pher Jhim Jhim Amrit Barsadaa Hai...)........ *
> 
> 
> *The subconscious(the real self) does everything according to our actions(WITHOUT JUDGING)- what we see, read, hear, think, as well as according to our past karma......and as we read or listen Bani (irrespetive of correct pronunciation or correct knowledge of the content or raag/naad)it gets imprinted in antahkaran as it is, acting like SUBLIMINAL MESSAGE.*


 

*From your statement, are we to conclude that our Gurus have wasted their precious time in developing the language and for writing Bani in Raags.? Soooooo sad.*

*One still appears to be lost! *

*



Gurbani is from the highest source- INFINITE TIMES BIGGER THAN NAAD etc.............NIRANKAAR- jo antar bahar sab jagah hai

that's why....Dhan Dhan Guru Sahib Ji Says -Parya Anparya ParamGat Paavay..........


Click to expand...

*
*Bani will stay behind Only Naad will go forth.*

*



IRESPECTIVE OF A PERSON'S CULTURE/COLOR/SPOKEN LANGUAGE/KNOWLEGDE, IF SOMEBODY IS PASSING BY LOOKING AT A WALL HANGING THAT HAS A SHABAD INSCRIBED FROM DHAN DHAN SIRI GURU GRANTH SAHIB JI, TWO THREE TIMES A DAY, EVERYDAY, OVER SOMETIME YOU CAN NOTICE A DIFFERENCE IN THIS PERSON'S THINKING ABOUT GOD'S EXISTANCE.

Click to expand...

* 
*So much contradiction and wishy washey statements.*

*



humbly asking for everybody's forgiveness.

Click to expand...

* 
*Pehlaan hi akal wali gal karo, phir sorry sorry kari jana. *

*Ekmusafir_ajnabi*


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 11, 2007)

Ek Musafir ji, 
ssa,

Very many thanks for guiding us. I shall try to take the points stated by you as an advice. AS the matter has been taken from the site of Sikhnet I beleived that the same would be 100 percent research based. However, it appears that it may not be the case. Thanks once again for your valuable input. These are some of the 'tuks' that describe the attributes of Bani. I had stated these in the opening lines of the post as well. In any case it is eulogisation. Bani has been stated to be Naam itself. 


Bani is From True Guru
siqgur kI bwxI siq siq kir jwxhu gurisKhu hir krqw Awip muhhu kFwey ] (308-5, gauVI, mÚ 4)
O GurSikhs, know that the Bani, the Word of the True Guru, is true, absolutely true. The Creator Lord Himself causes the Guru to chant it.

2. Naam thru. Gurbani
gur kI bwxI nwim vjwey ] (362-11, Awsw, mÚ 3)
Through the Word of the Guru's Bani, the Naam resounds;

3. Remain in Self
inrml bwxI inj Gir vwsw ] (362-18, Awsw, mÚ 3)
Through the Immaculate Bani of the Word, the mortal dwells within the home of his own inner self.

and
nwnk haumY mwry sdw audwsw ]4]6]45] (362-19, Awsw, mÚ 3)
O Nanak, he conquers his ego, and remains forever detached.

ihrdY suix suix min AMimRqu BwieAw ] (366-11, Awsw, mÚ 4)
Constantly listening to the Ambrosial Gurbani in the heart, it becomes pleasing to the mind.
There are also many other attributes that have been stated in SGGS JI. I shall post it as and when I come across these lines. Your analysis is objective. One will have to be vigilant while quoting from the sikhnet.

Thanks Once again.


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 11, 2007)

Bani, Naam and Recitation

It was on[5-12-07]that the katha of Gyani Maskeen ji was relayed . In his ‘parvachan’ he stated many things but I am quoting only that is relevant to the thread.

After quoting many ‘tuks’ from SGS ji he made an observation that entire Bani is ‘Naam’ as it is the word of GOD. One can,therefore, concentrate on the recitation of the bani. It can be done in two ways:


Either by reciting the Bani like Ajapa jap.
Or By reading the bani aloud so that it is heard by the reader.
*OR *

In case it is found difficult then one should do ‘Naam jaap’/simran/meditation on the word ‘waheguru’. He had stated clearly that without this there is no escape of Sikh. One should devote as much time as possible as life is not very predictable.
I am giving below some ‘tuks’ from Granth sahib ji in this regard:


GurSikhs, know that the Bani, the Word of the True Guru, is true, absolutely true. The Creator Lord Himself causes the Guru to chant it.[308-5]
Through the Word of the Guru's Bani, the Naam resounds[362-11]
Singing the Kirtan of the Lord's Praises, the Naam abides within the mind.[363-3]
Constantly listening to the Ambrosial Gurbani in the heart, it becomes pleasing to the mind.[366-11]
Through Gurbani, the Incomprehensible Lord is comprehended[366-12] 
There are many sweet quotes from the Granth Sahib ji. 

The One Lord is pervading and permeating deep within the heart; with your mouth, recite the Ambrosial Hymns of the Guru.[366-12]
Gurbani is the jewel, the treasure of devotion.[376-14]
Singing, hearing and acting upon it, one is enraptured.[376-15]
Embrace love for the Word of the Guru's Bani.[387-13]
The Kirtan of the Lord's Praise is my Support; this wealth is everlasting.[398-14]|
Those whose minds are pleased with the Word of the Guru's Bani, drink in the Ambrosial Nectar again and again.[449-14]
Servant Nanak chants the Glorious Words of the Guru's Bani; through them, one is absorbed into the Naam, the Name of the Lord. [494-4]

Waaho! Waaho! is the Bani, the Word, of the Formless Lord. There is no other as great as He is.[515-17]

One may post the 'tuks' related to Bani.


----------



## simpy (Dec 12, 2007)

*



Bani will stay behind Only Naad will go forth.

Click to expand...

* 


*SO in your 'vadmulla' opinion BANI JO NIRANKAAR HAI will be staying behind*

*and Dhan Dhan Siri Guru Sahibaan Ji is Telling us time and again- *


*Vaho Vaho Bani Nirankaar Hai Tis Jevad Avar NA KOEEeeeeee..............*

*Bani Guru Guru Hai Bani Vich Bani Amrit Saarey..............*

*Pothee Parmesar ka thaanv..........*


*AND DHAN DHAN SACHE PATSHAH DHAN DHAN SIRI GURU RAAM DAAS JI DE PAAVAN BACHAN NE:*

*ਕੋਈ ਗਾਵੈ ਰਾਗੀ ਨਾਦੀ ਬੇਦੀ ਬਹੁ ਭਾਤਿ ਕਰਿ ਨਹੀ ਹਰਿ ਹਰਿ ਭੀਜੈ ਰਾਮ ਰਾਜੇ ॥*

*it is on Panna # 450, If God is not pleased by singing of Him by sound current of Naad- HOW CAN ONE EVEN THINK THAT only naad go forth.....*

*AND DHAN DHAN SACHE PATSHAH DHAN DHAN SIRI GURU NANAK DEV JI DE PAAVAN BACHAN NE:*

*ਮਹਲਾ ੧ ॥ ਨ ਭੀਜੈ ਰਾਗੀ ਨਾਦੀ ਬੇਦਿ ॥ ਨ ਭੀਜੈ ਸੁਰਤੀ ਗਿਆਨੀ ਜੋਗਿ ॥ ਨ ਭੀਜੈ ਸੋਗੀ ਕੀਤੈ ਰੋਜਿ ॥ ਨ ਭੀਜੈ ਰੂਪੀ ਮਾਲੀ ਰੰਗਿ ॥ ਨ ਭੀਜੈ ਤੀਰਥਿ ਭਵਿਐ ਨੰਗਿ ॥ ਨ ਭੀਜੈ ਦਾਤੀ ਕੀਤੈ ਪੁੰਨਿ ॥ ਨ ਭੀਜੈ ਬਾਹਰਿ ਬੈਠਿਆ ਸੁੰਨਿ ॥ ਨ ਭੀਜੈ ਭੇੜਿ ਮਰਹਿ ਭਿੜਿ ਸੂਰ ॥ ਨ ਭੀਜੈ ਕੇਤੇ ਹੋਵਹਿ ਧੂੜ ॥ ਲੇਖਾ ਲਿਖੀਐ ਮਨ ਕੈ ਭਾਇ ॥ ਨਾਨਕ ਭੀਜੈ ਸਾਚੈ ਨਾਇ ॥੨॥ {ਪੰਨਾ 1237}*

*Jis Sach Nu Tusi Rijha Nahi Sakde Jis Naad Naal Kis Tarah Uh Naad Tuhanu Agge Le Ke Jayaga or will be able to go forth itself......*

WAHEGURU RAKHA EKMUSAFIR JI, TUSI BANI TO ITNE AJNABI HO...... Maaf Karna
 myself, Neechan to vee Neech Haan par jad koi Guru Sahib Di Beadbee kare te sevkaa nu awaaj chuknee paindee hai, ohi koshish hai, only making the issue clear for those who BELIEVE IN GURU JI and trying to understand the truth


Only that mind can think of such a statement " *Bani will stay behind Only Naad will go forth.*" who limits DHAN DHAN GURBANI to mere poetry in some worldly language, *Bani is INFINITE mere veer: THE ABSOLUTE TRUTH.* Dhur Kee Bani/Sachi Bani is THE ABSOLUTE TRUTH how can the absolute truth stay behind: GIVE ME ONE EXAMPLE FROM DHAN DHAN GURBANI, PLEASE. 

And ITS SUBLIMINAL EFFECT CANNOT BE IMAGINED IN ITS TOTALITY, unlimited time is needed to write that. 
Only that person can understand it to WHOM HE HIMSELF MAKE IT UNDERSTOOD (BUJHAAEE).
You must have read Dhan Dhan Guru Sahib De Bachan- GUN GAAVAN DEH BHUJHAAEE.......
One who understands it with the Divine Bliss hear it in EVERY SOUND, see it in EVERY VISIBLE OR NON VISIBLE THING, feels it in ROM ROM and HAR KINKE CH...........................
ALSO ABSOLUTELY POSSIBLE ------Bin akhkhee dekhna, bin kanni sunnana.................


Parmatma da Daas sadaa hi Parmatma Da Das hi rehnda hai, 'seeker or preacher' these identities are important to those who only 'talk' or 'strongly act to walk the path', a person who walks the true path has NO IDENTITY (CRISIS) ISSUES. He/She always keeps his/her plate the lowest mere veer. Tusi thokar maro, khillee udavo, gal naal lavo, does that matter!!!! it will only effect the doer, not the subject.....

EK TUHEE EK TUHEE

SEVAK NU HAR PAASE MALIK DA HI DIDAAR HUNDA HAI


humbly asking for everybody's forgiveness


----------



## simpy (Dec 12, 2007)

> When the world around you is going crazy, when there is sickness, accidents, sadness, unpredictable and painful events -- and you repeat, read, reflect on just a few lines of Gurbani-- you receive the gift of peace -- every time.


 
*THIS IS THE TRUE FAITH*

*Dhur Ki Bani Aaee Tin Saglee Chint Mitaaee*



*humbly asking for everybody's forgiveness*


----------



## Randip Singh (Dec 12, 2007)

ekmusafir_ajnabi said:


> Sikh80 ji
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ekh Musafir before I thought you were misguided and egotistical, from what you have written above I see you are just plain nasty!:shock:


----------



## simpy (Dec 12, 2007)

*IK HOR PAR LAO SARE:*

*Dhan Dhan Bhagat Kabir Ji De Paavan Bachan:*

*ਨਾਦੀ ਬੇਦੀ ਸਬਦੀ ਮੋਨੀ ਜਮ ਕੇ ਪਟੈ ਲਿਖਾਇਆ *


*So all types of Jogies- who believe in sound current, who belives in karam kaand, datt mat de jogi who sing 'alakh niranjan', who practice silence: ALL ARE FAVORITES OF JAMDOOT...........................*



*humbly asking for everybody's forgiveness*


----------



## drkhalsa (Dec 12, 2007)

Surinder Kaur ji 

Welcome back !
Its really nice to read post from you again !

Ekh 





> Musafir before I thought you were misguided and egotistical, from what you have written above I see you are just plain nasty!



But Musafir ji does not think so I guess




> *Pehlaan hi akal wali gal karo, phir sorry sorry kari jana.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Musafir ji control your wild emotions as this advice of your applies to everybody  Including you and me 
So take care before writing such uneccesary Personal Comments


Jatinder Singh


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 12, 2007)

WE should have some guidelines where by personal scaths are banned.


----------



## Astroboy (Dec 13, 2007)

YouTube - Bhai Dharminder Singh - Mohe Na Bisarhu


----------



## Astroboy (Dec 13, 2007)

Ekmusafir Ji and Surinder Ji,

I believe this sudden burst of extra energy you both have - is a spill over from another discussion from another forum. One such forum takes you through an imaging cycle.

For the rest of us, we should give credit to both of them as they are advanced students who often forget basics. Something led both of them back to SPN at the same time. Or rather, they decided to break their silence after a subliminal nudge:-

Imagine that you're in a state of total confusion and that you've stopped thinking about where you are supposed to go next. Time is not important anymore and you're in a relaxed state, still confused. Then you count from 10 to 1 and on each counting you begin to _close your eyes_. 
You see me in your imagination where I am conducting a "clarity of mind" class. You willingly join the class by occupying one of the rear empty seats.
I wave my left hand and point out the reasons why you may be in a state of confusion. And I wave my right hand giving you pointers on how you have been clear and sure of yourself. Call it Causal cleansing. Cause and effect are at play here. If you react too often on the words of others, you become effect. So causal cleansing helps you to be _*cause*_ rather than *effect*. 
The reason why you are in my class is because you know I can help you. And take it from me that you want to be in control of your emotions as much as you want my assistance. 

Ekmusafir and Surinder are also in the class, pretty much relaxed and going through this causal cleansing process. How do I help myself when I'm out there dealing with the uncertainities of my marriage life ? asked Dip - another important student who ran as fast he could to be the first to be seated. I gave him my email address because he wanted to give me the feedback from time to time. This is a good subliminal message, good for mind, body and soul - to give you angel-like qualities and allowing you to come forward via your heart more often - being more confident and sure of yourself.
The principal of the school told the class to keep focused on the theme - _aman and chain_ - which must be reflected in our speech and choice of words.

After the principal's short visit, I continued to address the cleansing of the mind and how to break away from the chains of Maya - anger, ego and over-attachment. There were smiles on each and every student's face and the class ended by ending the imaginative technique - snapping out at the count of 1 - 2 - 3.

Santokh


----------



## simpy (Dec 13, 2007)

*Respected Santokh Ji, *

*The topic i commented on was bringing importance to naad and raag more than the truth-BANI. *

*As me neech stated before, i have retired myself from active participation on this forum long time back, and may not be back for a long time. *

*If my words hurt anybody or bring any conflict, I AM EXTREMELY SORRY FOR THE INCONVENIENCE. *

*And it is not clear to me what basics you are reffering to???? I will greatly appreciate if you state those basics clearly, and thanks in advance for pointing those out.....*


*me neech merely stated the same thing what Dhan Dhan Siri Guru Sahibaan Ji is telling us time and again, if that task refers to be as 'forgetting the basics' at this forum, i am sorry i might have misread the name of the forum. as far as me neech understand, a sevak must share and spread his/her Master's WORD (the Truth) to the humanity, may be that is a crime/forgetfulness of basics/disobedience here on this forum......*

*If any forum rules are disobeyed please refer to them clearly as me neech couldn't find any. may be i dont understand the language of this forum......*

*THE LINES I PICKED - state clearly that there is propaganda against Gurbani. If you want that to be untouched I AM EXTREMELY SORRY, then this forum should be named as ANTI SIKH PHILOSOPHY.NET......*



> I believe this sudden burst of extra energy you both have - is a spill over from another discussion from another forum. One such forum takes you through an imaging cycle.


 
*FYI Santokh Ji, i do not read from or post at or disscuss things at any other forum.... *



*Respected Jitender Ji,*

*thanks for welcoming me neech, i am around, just not participating. *



*humbly asking for everybody's forgiveness.*


----------



## simpy (Dec 13, 2007)

*Regarding Recitation if done correctly thing: Gurmukhi dialect varies from city to city in Punjab, and people from abroad, everybody has a touch of their regional language present in their way of speaking.......*


*SO WHO CAN JUDGE WHICH RECITATION IS CORRECT??????? *

*we certainly don't have any audio recodings from Dhan Dhan Siri Guru Sahibaan's time.........*

*THEN WHAT IS CORRECT RECITATION???? WHO CAN DECIDE THAT????? 'WAHEGURU' CAN BE WRITTEN AND SPOKEN IN MANY DIFFERENT WAYS..........................!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*Instead we can say that we recite as pure as possible OUT OF GREAT RESPECT, not for other reasons....*


*regading raag and naad Guru Ji has told us time and again:*

*ਕੋਈ ਗਾਵੈ ਰਾਗੀ ਨਾਦੀ ਬੇਦੀ ਬਹੁ ਭਾਤਿ ਕਰਿ ਨਹੀ ਹਰਿ ਹਰਿ ਭੀਜੈ ਰਾਮ ਰਾਜੇ ॥*

*humbly asking for everybody's forgiveness*


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 13, 2007)

I am reminded Of the lines/'Tuks' from SGGS ji regarding Bani. Why do we call it 'Dhur Ki Bani'? 

Dur kI bwxI AweI ] (628-2, soriT, mÚ 5)
The Bani of His Word emanated from the Primal Lord.
iqin sglI icMq imtweI ] (628-2, soriT, mÚ 5)
It eradicates all anxiety.
dieAwl purK imhrvwnw ] (628-2, soriT, mÚ 5)
The Lord is merciful, kind and compassionate.
hir nwnk swcu vKwnw ]2]13]77] (628-3, soriT, mÚ 5)
Nanak chants the Naam, the Name of the True Lord. ||2||13||77||
Kindly clarify.


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 13, 2007)

bwxI gurU gurU hY bwxI ivic bwxI AMimRqu swry ]

baanee guroo guroo hai baanee vich baanee anmrith saarae ||

The Word, the Bani is Guru, and Guru is the Bani. Within the Bani, the Ambrosial Nectar is contained.

guru bwxI khY syvku jnu mwnY prqiK gurU insqwry ]5]
gur baanee kehai saevak jan maanai parathakh guroo nisathaarae ||5||

If His humble servant believes, and acts according to the Words of the Guru's Bani, then the Guru, in person, emancipates him. ||5||


What is the meaning that Guru , in person, emanicipates him.? Kindly guide.Both the answers should be replied in a single post.


----------



## Astroboy (Dec 13, 2007)

Surinder Ji,

Thank you for your kind feedback. As I mentioned, you are advanced - far beyond my vision - so how can you repeatedly call yourself *neech* and use these words - *humbly forgive me* - in your every post?

This is the basics I am talking about - controlling your anger. *Words well spoken* can be very beautiful, bringing joy and happiness. *...* Pleasant *words* are as an honeycomb, sweet to the soul, and health to the *bones.*


----------



## simpy (Dec 13, 2007)

*Please Santokh Ji, i am not angry at all, not even a bit.....there is no anger or hatred involved, ALL IS SIMPLE TRUTH FOR ME NEECH...*

*well thanks a lot for pointing out about my harsh language, TRUTH IS ALWAYS BITTER, isn't it..... he he just joking....*

*WAHEGURU RAKHA*



*SORRY FOR CAUSING ANY BITTERNESS IF YOU THINK IT DID BY ANY MEANS...*

*humbly asking for everybody's forgiveness*


----------



## Astroboy (Dec 13, 2007)

Well, it's nice to have you leave a note of confidence on your part by not being a touch n' Go person. Good to have a proper conversation with an 'old' friend.

Now don't go asking for clarification on the word 'old', lol.


----------



## ekmusafir_ajnabi (Dec 13, 2007)

*Vaho Vaho Bani Nirankaar Hai Tis Jevad Avar NA KOEEeeeeee..............**Bani Guru Guru Hai Bani Vich Bani Amrit Saarey..............**Pothee Parmesar ka thaanv..........*

I have no problem with this. I concur.
*AND DHAN DHAN SACHE PATSHAH DHAN DHAN SIRI GURU RAAM DAAS JI DE PAAVAN BACHAN NE:**it is on Panna # 450, If God is not pleased by singing of Him by sound current of Naad- HOW CAN ONE EVEN THINK THAT only naad go forth.....**AND DHAN DHAN SACHE PATSHAH DHAN DHAN SIRI GURU NANAK DEV JI DE PAAVAN BACHAN NE:*

*This is where lack of knowledge stems. Let us see what these verses mean:*
koeI gwvY rwgI nwdI bydI bhu Bwiq kir nhI hir hir BIjY rwm rwjy ] 

*Let us analyse these lines:*

*Translation by Sant Singh Khalsa*
Some sing of the Lord, through musical Ragas and the sound current of the Naad,

*Translation by Bhai Manmohan Singh*
Some sing Lord God through music, musical instruments and religions books in various ways, but, by these methods, Master, the King is not pleased.

*Devine revelation by Bibi Surinder Kaur Cheema*

*If God is not pleased by singing of Him by sound current of Naad- HOW CAN ONE EVEN THINK THAT only naad go forth.....*

Let us now look at the entire shabad

koeI gwvY rwgI nwdI bydI bhu Bwiq kir nhI hir hir BIjY rwm rwjy ] 
ijnw AMqir kptu ivkwru hY iqnw roie ikAw kIjY ] 
hir krqw sBu ikCu jwxdw isir rog hQu dIjY ] 
ijnw nwnk gurmuiK ihrdw suDu hY hir Bgiq hir lIjY ]4]11]18]

*Translation by Sant Singh Khalsa*
Some sing of the Lord, through musical Ragas and the sound current of the Naad, through the Vedas, and in so many ways. But the Lord, Har, Har, is not pleased by these, O Lord King.Those who are filled with fraud and corruption within - what good does it do for them to cry out?The Creator Lord knows everything, although they may try to hide their sins and the causes of their diseases.O Nanak, those Gurmukhs whose hearts are pure, obtain the Lord, Har, Har, by devotional worship. ||4||11||18||
*Bhai Manmohan Singh*
Some sing Lord God through music, musical instruments and religions books in various ways, but, by these methods, Master, the King is not pleased. In whom are fraud and sin what good can bewailing do unto them? God, the Creator, knows everything, though man tries to hide his sin or source of disease. The pious persons, whose mind is pure, O Nanak, obtain Lord God's love-worship. 
koeI gwvY rwgI nwdI bydI bhu Bwiq kir nhI hir hir BIjY rwm rwjy ] 
Some sing the praise of God by Classical Improvisations, some by blowing into a conch, some by reciting Vedas and some by various other methods but that does not appease the all prevading. 

ijnw AMqir kptu ivkwru hY iqnw roie ikAw kIjY ] 
Those who are filled with fraud and corruption within - what good does it do for them to cry out?

hir krqw sBu ikCu jwxdw isir rog hQu dIjY ] 
God, the Creator, knows everything, even if though one may try to hide their sin/source of disease by placing their hand upon it.
ijnw nwnk gurmuiK ihrdw suDu hY hir Bgiq hir lIjY ]4]11]18]
O Nanak, those Gurmukhs whose hearts are pure, worship Har(Lord), are the ones who in essence do the true worship. |
The essence of the Shabad is that when worship is done with an alterior motive/in pretence, our all knowing lord is aware of it and will not be pleased. One should worship with the right mindset, with love, Hirdey naal, Mann laga ke, with the right intentions and NOT WITH PRETENCE.
Now I invite Respected Santokh Singh ji to observe the translations and give his opinion as to whether the claim by Bibi Surinder Kaur Cheema is justified “*If God is not pleased by singing of Him by sound current of Naad- HOW CAN ONE EVEN THINK THAT only naad go forth.....” **as this being the translation of the tuk in anyway or this shabad in any way backs here claims.*
At the same time I would like to invite our Mr Randip Singh to sniff out the same.
Now I will let you all decide who is manipulating Bani to serve their devious means. Is it right to pick isolated sentences out of Gurus Shabad to satisfy the means to their end.
The next shabad Bibi Surinder Kaur Cheema ji puts forward is as follows:
swrMg kI vwr mhlw 4 rwie mhmy hsny kI Duin <> siqgur pRswid ] 
slok mhlw 2 ] guru kuMjI pwhU invlu mnu koTw qnu Ciq ] nwnk gur ibnu mn kw qwku n 
auGVY Avr n kuMjI hiQ ]1] 

mhlw 1 ] 
n BIjY rwgI nwdI byid ] n BIjY surqI igAwnI joig ] n BIjY sogI kIqY roij ] n BIjY rUpˆØI mwlˆØI rMig ] n BIjY qIriQ BivAY nµig ] n BIjY dwqˆØI kIqY puMin ] n BIjY bwhir bYiTAw suMin ] n BIjY ByiV mrih iBiV sUr ] n BIjY kyqy hovih DUV ] lyKw ilKIAY mn kY Bwie ] nwnk BIjY swcY nwie ]2] *{**page** 1237}*


Translation by Sant Singh Khalsa
The key of the Guru opens the lock of attachment, in the house of the mind, under the roof of the body. O Nanak, without the Guru, the door of the mind cannot be opened. No one else holds the key in hand. ||1|| 
First Mehl: He is not won over by music, songs or the Vedas. He is not won over by intuitive wisdom, meditation or Yoga. He is not won over by feeling sad and depressed forever. He is not won over by beauty, wealth and pleasures. He is not won over by wandering naked at sacred shrines. He is not won over by giving donations in charity. He is not won over by living alone in the wilderness. He is not won over by fighting and dying as a warrior in battle. He is not won over by becoming the dust of the masses. The account is written of the loves of the mind. O Nanak, the Lord is won over only by His Name. ||2|| 

Translation by Bhai Manmohan Singh

The body-roofed mind's house is locked with the lock of mammonic attachment and it s key is with the Guru. Nanak, without the Guru, the mind's door is opened not, since the key is in no one else's hand. 
1st Guru. The Lord is pleased not by making music, tuning musical instrument and reading the Vedas. Through wisdom, knowledge and Yoga, He is pleased not. The Lord is pleased not by ever felling sorrow. He is pleased not with beauty, wealth and revelments. He is pleased not by wandering naked at the places of pilgrimage. By giving gifts and alms, the Lord is softened not. Sitting outside alone in wilderness, He is softened not. Fighting to death as a warrior in a battle, the Lord is melted not. Becoming the dust of the feet of many, He is melted not. The account of hearty love alone is writ there. O Nanak, if one utters the True Name, the Lord is supremely pleased. 
lyKw ilKIAY mn kY Bwie ] 

Our account is written based on our real intention. If the worship of the lord is done with pretence, He will not be pleased. To keep doing DHAN DHAN does not mean you will get more browny points from the Guru or will make you more religious. It may only get you praise from the like minded in the forum.

It is again clear that the verses put forward have nothing to do with Naad Dhun. But BIBI SURINDER KAUR CHEEMA thinks so. And she wants us to believe her too. 
*Jis Sach Nu Tusi Rijha Nahi Sakde Jis Naad Naal Kis Tarah Uh Naad Tuhanu Agge Le Ke Jayaga or will be able to go forth itself......*WAHEGURU RAKHA EKMUSAFIR JI, TUSI BANI TO ITNE AJNABI HO...... Maaf Karna

The Sangat can decide for themselves as to who is ajnabi to what Bani Says?
myself, Neechan to vee Neech Haan par jad koi Guru Sahib Di Beadbee kare te sevkaa nu awaaj chuknee paindee hai, ohi koshish hai, 

That is my precisely why I challenge some people on this site. I have done that several times to you in the past. But do you learn? No. You keep doing beadbi. You put forward Manmati translations. Translations that have no relevance to the topic in hand. But in your mind it does. Calling youself neech is GHOR PAKHAND. The very Pakhand that Guru ji is referring to in the above Shabad. *So very very sad.*

only making the issue clear for those who BELIEVE IN GURU JI and trying to understand the truth

Only that mind can think of such a statement " *Bani will stay behind Only Naad will go forth.*" who limits DHAN DHAN GURBANI to mere poetry in some worldly language, *Bani is INFINITE mere veer: THE ABSOLUTE TRUTH.* Dhur Kee Bani/Sachi Bani is THE ABSOLUTE TRUTH how can the absolute truth stay behind: GIVE ME ONE EXAMPLE FROM DHAN DHAN GURBANI, PLEASE. 

First *understand* this for yourself. Bani is a stepping ladder to the become SAT (Sachiara) remember your Japji Sahib. When you reach Sat, you merge into SAT, you do not then need the ladder. Bani has solved its purpose in conditioning you, in awakening you and given you the realisation that you are the very SAT. The Lord Himself.

Japji Sahib – Kiv Sachiara hoyea, Kiv koorey tuthey pal. This is the stage of Sachiara one needs to reach that Guru ji is referring to. Once you achieve this, Bani becomes redundant for that individual. 

<<<<<<<<<<<<EDITED >>>>>>>>>>>>

Refrain from personal attack on other forum members.

And ITS SUBLIMINAL EFFECT CANNOT BE IMAGINED IN ITS TOTALITY, unlimited time is needed to write that. Only that person can understand it to WHOM HE HIMSELF MAKE IT UNDERSTOOD (BUJHAAEE).

Need I reply to this to you as to who has been made to understand and who is not?
You must have read Dhan Dhan Guru Sahib De Bachan- GUN GAAVAN DEH BHUJHAAEE.......One who understands it with the Divine Bliss hear it in EVERY SOUND, see it in EVERY VISIBLE OR NON VISIBLE THING, feels it in ROM ROM and HAR KINKE CH...........................

So where is this *sound/naad/shabad* cropped up from that you have been objecting to. Is it confusion or hypocracy? Pakhand?
ALSO ABSOLUTELY POSSIBLE ------Bin akhkhee dekhna, bin kanni sunnana............

Have you experienced this? I have.
Parmatma da Daas sadaa hi Parmatma Da Das hi rehnda hai, 'seeker or preacher' these identities are important to those who only 'talk' or 'strongly act to walk the path', a person who walks the true path has NO IDENTITY (CRISIS) ISSUES. 

He/She always keeps his/her plate the lowest mere veer. Tusi thokar maro, khillee udavo, gal naal lavo, does that matter!!!! it will only effect the doer, not the subject.....

Gallin Yog na hoye!

EK TUHEE EK TUHEESEVAK NU HAR PAASE MALIK DA HI DIDAAR HUNDA HAI
Pretending to be knowledgeable and to be knowledgeable are two different issues.
You and Randip Singh have the correct making of initiating a new CULT. 
A CULT founded on Pretence and Lies. 

humbly asking for everybody's forgiveness

This is precisely what Gurus are condemning in the above Shabads. Parkhand. 

When the world around you is going crazy, when there is sickness, accidents, sadness, unpredictable and painful events -- and you repeat, read, reflect on just a few lines of Gurbani-- you receive the gift of peace -- every time.

You spend what you earn. This is not the Moto of a Sikh. Sikhi is not based on you scratch my back and I yours. Just like your plea for forgiveness above. First throw up on somebody and then apologise. This is OK in Sikhism? I wonder.

*EDITED BY NAMJAP*


----------



## spnadmin (Dec 13, 2007)

gur prswdI syv krI scu gihr gMBIrY ]1]
      g*u*r paras*aa*dh*ee* s*ae*v kar*ee* sach geh*i*r ga(n)bh*ee*r*ai* ||1||
 
mn myry nwim rqy suKu hoie ]
      man m*ae*r*ae* n*aa*m rath*ae* s*u*kh h*o*e ||
 
gurmqI nwmu slwhIAY dUjw Avru n koie ]1] rhwau ]
      g*u*ramath*ee* n*aa*m sal*aa*h*ee**ai* dh*oo*j*aa* avar n k*o*e ||1|| reh*aa*o ||
 
Drm rwie no hukmu hY bih scw Drmu bIcwir ]
      dhharam r*aa*e n*o* h*u*kam h*ai* beh*i* sach*aa* dhharam b*ee*ch*aa*r ||
 
dUjY Bwie dustu Awqmw Ehu qyrI srkwr ]
      dh*oo*j*ai* bh*aa*e dh*u*satt *aa*tham*aa* ouh*u* th*ae*r*ee* sarak*aa*r ||

 AiDAwqmI hir gux qwsu min jpih eyku murwir ]
      adhh*i**aa*tham*ee* har g*u*n th*aa*s man japeh*i* e*ae*k m*u*r*aa*r ||

iqn kI syvw Drm rwie krY DMnu svwrxhwru ]2]
      th*i*n k*ee* s*ae*v*aa* dhharam r*aa*e kar*ai* dhha(n)n sav*aa*raneh*aa*r ||2||

 mn ky ibkwr mnih qjY min cUkY mohu AiBmwnu ]
      man k*ae* b*i*k*aa*r maneh*i* thaj*ai* man ch*oo*k*ai* m*o*h*u* abh*i*m*aa*n ||
 
Awqm rwmu pCwixAw shjy nwim smwnu ]
  *aa*tham r*aa*m pashh*aa*n*i**aa* sehaj*ae* n*aa*m sam*aa*n ||

 ibnu siqgur mukiq n pweIAY mnmuiK iPrY idvwnu ]
      b*i*n sath*i*g*u*r m*u*kath n p*aa**ee**ai* manam*u*kh f*i*r*ai* dh*i*v*aa*n ||
 
sbdu n cInY kQnI bdnI kry ibiKAw mwih smwnu ]3]
      sabadh n ch*ee*n*ai* kathhan*ee* badhan*ee* kar*ae* b*i*kh*i**aa* m*aa*h*i* sam*aa*n ||3||
 
sBu ikCu Awpy Awip hY dUjw Avru n koie ]
      sabh k*i*shh *aa*p*ae* *aa*p h*ai* dh*oo*j*aa* avar n k*o*e ||
 
ijau bolwey iqau bolIAY jw Awip bulwey soie ]
      j*i*o b*o*l*aa*e*ae* th*i*o b*o*l*ee**ai* j*aa* *aa*p b*u*l*aa*e*ae* s*o*e ||
 
gurmuiK bwxI bRhmu hY sbid imlwvw hoie ]
      g*u*ram*u*kh b*aa*n*ee* breham h*ai* sabadh m*i*l*aa*v*aa* h*o*e ||
 
nwnk nwmu smwil qU ijqu syivAY suKu hoie ]4]30]63]
      n*aa*nak n*aa*m sam*aa*l th*oo* j*i*th s*ae*v*i**ai* s*u*kh h*o*e ||4||30||63||
_
Sri Guru Granth Sahib Maharj: Ang 38-39_

This shabd, this bani of Guruji, speaks to the emotions of this thread. I have removed the English translations in deference to members who may find this or any other English translation offensive. Highlighted are the verses that are in my opinion most relevant. Anyone who wishes a translation can send me a *pm. *I will provide several if you wish.


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 13, 2007)

gurmuiK bwxI bRhmu hY sbid imlwvw hoie ]


Although the entire sabad is very nice.My favorite 'tuk' is the above one. You may kindly let me know the english meaning.I shall be very grateful aadji.
Thx.


----------



## kds1980 (Dec 14, 2007)

> You and Randip Singh have the correct making of initiating a new CULT.
> A CULT founded on Pretence and Lies.



If anybody is trying to be living guru of sikhs here then its you not anybody else.Forget about forum even great gurbani scholars do not agree withe each other.


----------



## ekmusafir_ajnabi (Dec 14, 2007)

kds1980 said:


> If anybody is trying to be living guru of sikhs here then its you not anybody else.Forget about forum even great gurbani scholars do not agree withe each other.


 
KDS you are not even worth replying to. 

I am a Sikh of My Guru.

Aisa Satgur je miley, sir saunpiye wichon aap jaye. Anand Sahib

Cannot say that you have the same committment. 

Explaining anything to the kind of mentality in this forum is like trying to explain to a ten year old What is Orgasm?. You will need considerable growing up to understand it and at the right age and maturity to experience it to really find out.

You cannot even assess the evidence lying in front of you to understand whether some one is playing malice of it is a printing error. And you want to stand in judgement.


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 14, 2007)

nwmu inDwnu soeI pwey ik®pw kry pRBu soie ]3] (405-5, Awsw, mÚ 5)
He alone obtains the treasure of the Naam, the Name of the Lord, unto whom God shows His Mercy. ||3||

Dear Ek- Musafir ji,
SSA

I think that we have spent enough time discussing the points on which,unfortunately, no agreement is likely to be found in the near future. 

Why not help us in the mean time?. It will be a sort of diversion for all of us.

Referring to the above line: 

It is stated that only those get the Naam or the Name of Lord whom the God so selects/elects.

In that case what is the word that we should make subject of simran. Normally it is 'waheguru'. But it is 'gurumantra' and not Naam.[Pl. correct me]

_Taras paiya main rehmat hoye,_
_Nanak naam miley tan Jeevan_
_satgur sajan Milya'_

_In the above line also it is stated that one obtains naam. How do we reconcile the statement that Entire Gurbani is Naam._

_Kindly let us know or May I request you to kindly throw some light on this aspect of bani.I shall be very grateful for this._


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 14, 2007)

Respected Ek_Musafir ji,
As an additional evidence that 'Naam ' is imporatnt to sikhs it may be reiterated that even at the time of ardas we say...

Sikhan non sikhidann, kesdann_..Naam Daan_..Dana sar dan..

Thus_ Naam_ is different entity.
This has been explained as a jewel that is present in the our body but it can be known with the Grace of Guru only. For us guru is Lord Himself or the nanaks and SGGS ji.
Kindly explain.


----------



## kds1980 (Dec 14, 2007)

ekmusafir_ajnabi said:


> KDS you are not even worth replying to.
> 
> I am a Sikh of My Guru.
> 
> ...



First speak about yourself whether you are worth  or not.Like a 5 year old kid,How many times you said that I am leaving, i am leaving.Is a person who does not keep his word is worth replying.Last time you were deleting your posts .Now again you are here .First make up your mind whether you want to stay here or not.


----------



## simpy (Dec 14, 2007)

Quote:


> You spend what you earn. This is not the Moto of a Sikh. Sikhi is not based on you scratch my back and I yours. Just like your plea for forgiveness above. First throw up on somebody and then apologise. This is OK in Sikhism? I wonder.


 
*you have answered your own riddle very beautifully Ek Ji.... tusi kitne anand vich ho tuhadi post is telling about it all so clear............................................. ......*


*SACH PAKHAND Te ANGER HI LAGDA HUNDA PAKHANDEEAA NU, koi navi gal nahi aakhee tusi mere pyare veer, TRUTH IS ALWAYS BITTER for FALSEHOOD....*

*and moreover choron ko sabhi nazar aate hain chor...*


Quote:


> Bani is a stepping ladder to the become SAT (Sachiara) remember your Japji Sahib.


*Waheguru bhalaa kare Ek Ji, BANI BRAHM HAI, BANI SAT HAI----- IHEE AAD TE ANT HAI............ not a mere step ladder alone. by the way what line of Siri JapJi Sahib you are translating here, dhan tuhadi translation de???????*
*and Siri Japji Sahib JI Di Bani is for humanity not mine or yours, and if you are referring to my work on SPN under Japji Sahib, please read every word of it, I NEVER CLAIMED BANI TO BE MERELY A STEPPING LADDER...........*

*EH TO BRAHM BEECHAR hai Ek Ji, gussa thuk ke parmeshvar naal chit no jor ke vekho mere veer, paakhand chchod ke SACH DE GAL LAGGO mere veer.... *

*BANI GURU GURU HAI BANI.....*
*GUR GUR EKO VES ANEK......*


*jo sargun te nirgun dono jagah mojood hai oh naad to bahut vaddaa hai, SACH NU PAHCHAANO, BANI DA MAKHOL NA UDAAOO, IT IS NOT GOING TO HELP YOU, THIS IS THE REASON YOU ARE STUCK AT NAAD..........................as i always sound rediculous to you, i know this time again my words are going to hurt you, but remember pain always brings out the most hidden virtue, how long it takes depends on how much filth of koor we have around us and how much we keep on gathering along...............................*

*AAKHAN AUKHA SAACHA NAO............................................... ..............*




> Once you achieve this, Bani becomes redundant for that individual.


 
*Kamaal hi ho gaee tuhaadi ta Ek Ji, Tusi te koi kasar nahi chchaddi beadbi karne di, *

*1. JEKAR BANI becomes redundant for that individual then (supposidly you are that kind of individual) then why are you even using Gurbani in your comments..................*


*2. Guru Sahib Ji honored Gurbani and Provided The Taj of GURU to this Ultimate Truth..... why!!!!!! ..... a very important thing to contemplate on......................*


*3. You yourself say that you are your Guru's Sevak, so for you Guru(what ever/whoever is your Guru) must have become redundant after honorable you have used it/him/her........................................*


*4. redundant means something that have no value, WHO IS YOUR GUIDE BY THE WAY WHO IS GOING BOTH WAYS: Bani sat vi hai te Bani will become redundant, SAT DI DEFINITION TA--- AKKAL/KARTA/TIMELESS......hai, SAT KAD TO TIME ORIENTED HO GYA, even on scholarly basis your argument is shallow.....................because marda ta oh hai jo time oriented hai................SURPRISE SURPRISE...................*

*5. History tells us that Gurbani was sung in Guru Ji's Darbaar all the time, why Dhan Dhan Guru Sahibaan did that, why were they listening or reciting the Sat after being merged with the Sat...................... YOU KNOW WHY BECAUSE THEY ARE IN ANAND, AND MORE AND MORE AMRIT BARSADAA HAI AFTERWARDS............ DROP SAMUNDAR CH SAMA KE, APNAA APAA BHUL KE PARMESVAR CH MAGAN HO KE BANI HI UCHARDAA HAI, AND ONCE AGAIN BANI IS NOT LIMITED TO JUST POETRY FORM, IT IS APAAR/SAT/BRAHM/NIRANKAAR (which you did say you agree with)...........................................................*

*6. your words *


> Have you experienced this? I have.


*contradict what you are saying about redundancy of Gurbani, because all i humbly talked about was hearing/seeing.../.././ Dhan Dhan Gurbani,   if you are experiencing it as you claim, then HOW IT IS REDUNDANT TO YOU.............    why are you giving it any importance to something that is redundant, because you feel and experience the TRUE LOVE- THE SAT- PARKASH- PARMESHWAR- GURBANI - BRAHM --- --- ---: which are  all the same ONE- EK ONKAAR................................................*

Quote:


> That is my precisely why I challenge some people on this site. I have done that several times to you in the past. But do you learn? No.


 
*Veer EkMUSAFIR AJNABI ji you should do vichar on this statement of yours, your 'NO' must tell you something, your statements are always strongly contradicting the TRUTH written in DHAN DHAN DHAN DHAN SIRI GURU GRANTH SAHIB JI- the ULTIMATE DHAN DHAN TRUTH.....................and then you start manipulating others words, how can that effect in any positive way............... Jo vee Bani de contact ch hai, for them all your statements wash off right away with DHAN DHAN GURBANI, hazoor Ek Ji..........................*

*SACH TA PUR JAANEEAY JE RIDAY SACHAA HOI...............................*


*Dhan Dhan Sache Patshah Siri Guru Amar Das Ji De Paavan Bachan :*

*Nanak Tin Ki Bani Sadaa Sach Hai Je Naam Rahe Liv Laaey.....*


*so Gurbani which is Guru is Sach for ever, What is forever!!!!!!!! i guess all sikhs at least know this truth- aad sach jugaad sach....................... and the SACH IS 'THE ONLY ONE' .............main neech is speechless*


*me neech is humbly asking for everybody's forgiveness once again EK JI...... he he *

*i know these words of me neech hurt you a lot BUT THIS IS MY WAY OF LIVING veer mere, WAHEGURU DI KIRPA NAAL BARA HEE ANAND HAI IS VICH, KITE APNE AAP NU 10 MINUTE/10 hours/10 din LAEE IS CONDITION CH LYAA KE DEKHNA SACHE HIRDE NAAL(NO PAKHAND IS ALLOWED he he)...... MAIN NEECH KEE KEH SAKDEE HA IS DA ANAND........ *



*BTW this is my last post during this time period........*

*Aad Ji, thanks for Gurbani Shabad, i been reciting that since i woke up this morning, and then i saw your post, beautiful, anand aa gya....................*

*Santokh veer atma kadee old nahee hundee, relation stays fresh all the time .........................................*

*humbly asking for everybody's forgiveness*
__________________


----------



## Astroboy (Dec 14, 2007)

Surinder Ji has made peace with herself and it reflects in her soothing words. Her expression on Gurbani and the meanings given by her is entirely her level of consciousness. We all go thru different levels of spiritual unfoldment in various stages and it is natural to find contradicting meanings, some in harmony with us and some not.


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 14, 2007)

Respected Namjap ji,

Gurbani discards slandering in almost all forms. It also guides us as to how we should speak.

mMdw iksY n AwKIAY piV AKru eyho buJIAY ] (473-13, Awsw, mÚ 1)
Do not call anyone bad; read these words, and understand.
5.
nwnk iPkY boilAY qnu mnu iPkw hoie ] (473-14, Awsw, mÚ 1)
O Nanak, speaking insipid words, the body and mind become insipid.
 iPko iPkw sdIAY iPky iPkI soie ] (473-14, Awsw, mÚ 1)
He is called the most insipid of the insipid; the most insipid of the insipid is his reputation.
 iPkw drgh stIAY muih Qukw iPky pwie ] (473-14, Awsw, mÚ 1)
The insipid person is discarded in the Court of the Lord, and the insipid one's face is spat upon.

jo jIie hoie su augvY muh kw kihAw vwau ] (474-11, Awsw, mÚ 2)
Whatever is in the mind, comes forth; spoken words by themselves are just wind.

hir jn aUqm aUqm bwxI muiK bolih praupkwry ] (493-4, gUjrI, mÚ 4)
The humble servants of the Lord are exalted, and exalted is their speech. With their mouths, they speak for the benefit of others.


There are many other lines that describe the 'speech' of a seeker/sikh .


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 14, 2007)

Respected namjap ji,

I could get the following lines regarding Slandering.There are many other

 sMq kY dUKin Awrjw GtY ] (279-14, gauVI suKmnI, mÚ 5)
Slandering the Saints, one's life is cut short.
 sMq kY dUKin jm qy nhI CutY ] (279-14, gauVI suKmnI, mÚ 5)
Slandering the Saints, one shall not escape the Messenger of Death.
 sMq kY dUKin suKu sBu jwie ] (279-14, gauVI suKmnI, mÚ 5)
Slandering the Saints, all happiness vanishes.
 sMq kY dUKin nrk mih pwie ] (279-15, gauVI suKmnI, mÚ 5)
Slandering the Saints, one falls into hell.
 sMq kY dUKin miq hoie mlIn ] (279-15, gauVI suKmnI, mÚ 5)
Slandering the Saints, the intellect is polluted.
 sMq kY dUKin soBw qy hIn ] (279-15, gauVI suKmnI, mÚ 5)
Slandering the Saints, one's reputation is lost.
 sMq ky hqy kau rKY n koie ] (279-15, gauVI suKmnI, mÚ 5)
One who is cursed by a Saint cannot be saved.
 sMq kY dUKin Qwn BRstu hoie ] (279-16, gauVI suKmnI, mÚ 5)
Slandering the Saints, one's place is defiled.


----------



## Randip Singh (Dec 14, 2007)

ekmusafir_ajnabi said:


> KDS you are not even worth replying to.
> 
> I am a Sikh of My Guru.
> 
> ...



I am a Sikh of OUR (not just my) Guru.

As Sikhs we have the right to agree and disagree with one another.

Your attacks on Sikh80 and other members are unwarranted and that is why you have been rebuked.

You have been bettered by others on discussion on Bani. Individuals who have humility and a clear concience. 

*Accept it. 

Learn. 

Move On.*

If you do not, you will continue to carry such malice and hatred in your heart.


----------



## Astroboy (Dec 14, 2007)

Sikh80 said:


> Respected namjap ji,
> 
> I could get the following lines regarding Slandering.There are many other
> 
> ...


 

*If one is true to one's self, then one will be filled **with the Divine Virtues:*
*(http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/spiritual-articles/18381-spiritual-digest-1-life-jewel-2-a.html)*

*Divine Virtues*

It is the divine qualities that make man a gentle or a noble man and enable a person to become great.
*Cheerfulness* stands high among these. As a flower spreads its freshness and fragrance all round in the atmosphere, a smile on man's face cheer up the spirit of others who come in his sphere. Thus, a cheerful man does silent service to others.
*Tolerance and patience* too are sterling qualities. They give to man's mind the strength of steel. Like the seat-cushions or the buffer springs, they work as shock-absorbers in life. One who has these can withstand great hardships and bumps.
*Sweetness of language and temper* is another great virtue. One who discerns only the good qualities of others, is a man of great merit. As a bee collects sweetness from flowers, so does a man who has an eye for others' merits, gather good points, and he himself also becomes a store of sweetness like a honey-comb.
*Humility* is another high quality. One who thinks himself to be a humble man, is considered by others to be a great man or a saint. A king, wearing a crown rules over his kingdom only, but a man having humility, though without a crown, is a king in his own right; his kingdom knows not the barriers of territory or time, for he rules over the hearts of men of all ages.
*Fearlessness* saves man from worries and suspicion that cause pain, as much as a person being hanged on the gallows feels. Thus, he lives a carefree life as against a coward who, as the saying goes, dies many times before death.
*Contentment* is of very great merit. A man who is contented is richer than the wealthiest man in the world, for he is not riding the wild horse of unfulfilled wishes. He considers God's knowledge as so many gems being showered on him by God, and looks upon his righteous actions and his yoga as the great treasure.
*Self-confidence* is undeniably a very great task. It is this that enables man to consider a mountain as a molehill whereas one who lacks in this quality looks upon a molehill as a mountain.
*Straightforwardness* enables man to fit better in society. People do not have to be afraid of his intrigues or his tricks. On the other hand, a crooked man is like that nail or a peg which has many bends.
Again, *service to others and the spirit of sacrifice* are qualities that make a man truly great and happy.These and many other divine virtues come naturally to anyone who practices meditation as he/she establishes a link with God who is the perennial source of these.


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 14, 2007)

Do do ...dittoo................namjapji...verywell said and compiled.


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 15, 2007)

1.Bani/Sachi Bani
siqgur kI bwxI siq siq kir jwxhu gurisKhu hir krqw Awip muhhu kFwey ] (308-5, gauVI, mÚ 4)
O GurSikhs, know that the Bani, the Word of the True Guru, is true, absolutely true. The Creator Lord Himself causes the Guru to chant it.

2. Naam thru. Gurbani
gur kI bwxI nwim vjwey ] (362-11, Awsw, mÚ 3)
Through the Word of the Guru's Bani, the Naam resounds;

3. Remain in Self
inrml bwxI inj Gir vwsw ] (362-18, Awsw, mÚ 3)
Through the Immaculate Bani of the Word, the mortal dwells within the home of his own inner self.


----------

